# Update Pictures on Zeus and Milo!!!



## slakey (May 9, 2009)

My god it's been a long time since I last posted pictures on here.

Milo is coming on lovely, Zeusy seems much more happier and has surprisingly calmed down alot since Milo's arrival, he's taking the father figure on I think 

So here come the pics: *Sorry if I've posted these before*


----------



## slakey (May 9, 2009)

*EDIT:* _*On some of the pictures the camera date is wrong, tested out my dads new camera and he has yet to set the correct date.*_

Milo & His Sister *my mums mate bought his sister*


















Milo









Milo what looks like he's sulking









Milo wearing the cats bed as a hat









Zeus teaching Milo mouth-to-mouth









I thought this was a good stand of Zeus, so took a picture









The evil twins again, it's very easy to tell who is who by face, not by genetial parts...


















My small baby *Excuse the haircut *









My big baby 









Zeusy looks happy









Milo































































First bath for Milo!!!



























Extremely sorry for the picture overload, but just wanted to show off my boys 

Again very sorry!


----------



## corrine3 (Feb 22, 2009)

no need to apologise, i love your dogs, both gorgeous


----------



## kayla (Jun 30, 2009)

awwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## slakey (May 9, 2009)

Thanks I was just thinking some people on forums hate it when people post alot of pictures and it takes a long time to get them to show is all...


----------



## FREE SPIRIT (Jul 8, 2009)

Gorgeous dogs....lovely pics.


----------



## slakey (May 9, 2009)

I've been told by 2people that Zeus looks mean  More then likely just because of his coat I'd think!

But he is the most gentle dog I've seen, my sister got a kitten and he is amazing with it, and small children aswell, considering how bouncy he is with adults, he's extremely careful around small children and small animals.


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Great picture of Zeus smiling.
They are both gorgeous. Milo is a little cutie.


----------



## ad_1980 (Jan 28, 2009)

Awwww! It looks like Zeus loves Milo 

Very cute and gorgeous dogs.


----------



## Nathan91 (Aug 17, 2009)

Great pics. Very cute!


----------



## slakey (May 9, 2009)

Thanks for all the nice comments


----------



## lozza84 (Jul 19, 2008)

aw wow great pics !!


----------



## slakey (May 9, 2009)

Yesterday Milo came up with lumps and bumps on his body and was extremely itchy.

He went to stay with a friend last night, and was apparently 100% fine and when he came back this morning no lumps or bumps.

Around 10.30 I went and answered someone at the door, came back in. Milo was looking at me, and I noticed something was different with his face, then realised his jowls had swollen and the top of his right eye was really swollen.

Went to the vets, they injected a treatment into his vein, and I've been told to massage his jowls during 2-4hours, also he's allowed no excitement for 2-4days and no walks. The vet said it doesn't look like it'll affect his breathing, and that I should feed him rice, eggs, chicken and things like that for a few days.

A few days ago my Dad bought the bold gel stuff, and funnily enough it was used for the first time yesterday... when the lumps and bumps came up.

Or it might be the tuna juice that I put on his food yesterday lunch time :/

But it could be numerous things. But we're not going to use the Bold anymore and stick to what we were using before.

Here's a picture to show you how bad it was/is:









You can imagine the worry I was going through


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

Gorgeous xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lifeizsweet (Jun 7, 2009)

A couple of weeks ago bramble woke up with a huge swollen eye, the vet said he must of bruised it, eye drops made it better - very challenging to administer! Still no idea where it came from though. Hope he gets better soon!


----------



## slakey (May 9, 2009)

Well Milo's jowls and eye has now gone down, and he's alot more waggy and interacting alot more. He enjoyed his dinner tonight, chicken and rice.


----------



## slakey (May 9, 2009)

Just when I thought it was all clear, now his left eye is starting to swell up, and it seems rather funny, that when he's tried to catch the kitten that he was chasing, he rubbed the left side of his face against her, and now his left eye is starting to sweel up :/

So either something is on the kitten, or he came into contact with my dad's washing which he used the Bold on...

Also my dad is sort of defending the kitten which is in general starting to piss me off to the brim, I was suggested to let him sleep upstairs with me, but the kitten has been on my bed so he can't go there 

I'm really pissed off!!!


----------



## Inca's Mum (Apr 9, 2009)

Lol bless, great photos they're so sweet. Milo in the dog bed, he looks tiny compared to it. I take it Zeus and Milo share a bed?


----------



## Luvdogs (Aug 15, 2008)

I love them  great pics


----------



## slakey (May 9, 2009)

They share the leather sofa with me


----------



## lifeizsweet (Jun 7, 2009)

On the swollen eye front, I assume Milo's had contact with the kitten before?


----------



## slakey (May 9, 2009)

It's the upper eyelid that swells up. Yeah he has, but I don't know if she's gone into somewhere Milo can't get and got something on her fur we can see or smell and that's what is making Milo swell up, or is it's this Bold gel. That my dad washed his clothes with :/

It's gone down now, but just annoying as it can't be nice for my lil man.


----------



## sarahberra (Jun 26, 2009)

How cute! THey are precious dogs. Sweet!


----------



## LUTGARD (Sep 6, 2009)

Lovely looking Dogs
Please send them lots of Belly rubs from me and mine
Linda x


----------



## sandyhappy (Sep 25, 2009)

Pet Family leads a fashion trend for pets worldwide, Offering a variety range of luxury collections for pets at a reasonable price.
What we carry are mostly designer pet products， such as LV dog clothes，Gucci pet clothes，Chanel pet jackets，Juicy Couture pet bags，LV dog carriers，Gucci pet bags，juicy pet houses，Burberry dog clothes，Gucci pet hats，LV dog collars and leashes set，Chanel pet beds，D&G dog shirts,Adidas pet shirts,Puma dog tanks,Ed hardy dog clothes,christianaudigier dog clothes and so on. 
Do come and visit our website for more info. freely,welcome inqury anytime. We promise a Good Quality and Promt Delivery. And we make sure that the great service will make a difference! wholesale pet clothes,dog eyewear, pet clothing
For faster inquiry, pls contact Sandy : MSN/ Email: [email protected]


----------



## rachy86xx (Sep 24, 2009)

Aw gorgeous! I love the one of Milo chewing the box hehe


----------



## slakey (May 9, 2009)

sandyhappy said:


> Pet Family leads a fashion trend for pets worldwide, Offering a variety range of luxury collections for pets at a reasonable price.
> What we carry are mostly designer pet products， such as LV dog clothes，Gucci pet clothes，Chanel pet jackets，Juicy Couture pet bags，LV dog carriers，Gucci pet bags，juicy pet houses，Burberry dog clothes，Gucci pet hats，LV dog collars and leashes set，Chanel pet beds，D&G dog shirts,Adidas pet shirts,Puma dog tanks,Ed hardy dog clothes,christianaudigier dog clothes and so on.
> Do come and visit our website for more info. freely,welcome inqury anytime. We promise a Good Quality and Promt Delivery. And we make sure that the great service will make a difference! wholesale pet clothes,dog eyewear, pet clothing
> For faster inquiry, pls contact Sandy : MSN/ Email: [email protected]


You will never ever see me dress my dogs up with that stuff your selling, dogs are pets, not toys, or humans they don't need designer leads, clothes, bags etc...

Also don't post something totally irrelevant on my thread.

Rachey - Thanks, he went round his sisters and loved the box she had, so I got one for him  I'll need a bigger box now though, as he's grown quite alot lol.


----------



## slakey (May 9, 2009)

Pictures took on Wednesday:

Phoebe, Zeus and Milo









Phoebe, Milo and Zeus









Milo









Phoebe and Milo









Phoebe and Milo #2









Phoebe and Milo #3


----------



## lifeizsweet (Jun 7, 2009)

I love seeking photos of Milo, i keep comparing him with Bramble because they're the same age.


----------



## slakey (May 9, 2009)

Hehe, Milo stands at about 17-19 inches unsure which as can't keep him still long enough, and he weighs 3.5stone.


----------



## lifeizsweet (Jun 7, 2009)

No idea how tall Bramble is, on how much he weights. Will find out this afternoon though!


----------



## slakey (May 9, 2009)

Cool, I need to get a video of Milo waking up/yawning, it's so funny, and flopping off the sofa onto the floor when he's sleepy.


----------



## marmite (Sep 22, 2009)

great pics


----------



## slakey (May 9, 2009)

Bought the boys a couple of TastyBones and Zeus a new bed, here's a video:
YouTube - Zeus and Milo with bones.


----------



## slakey (May 9, 2009)

Was taken earlier today 

YouTube - Zeus, Milo and Phoebe with frozen carrot.


----------



## slakey (May 9, 2009)

Since I haven't posted for a while, here's some pictures of how things are going, Enjoy!

Milo curling up trying to remain little:









Getting ready for bed:









Laying on my friends little terriers bed:









Helping me change the bed sheets and duvet covers:


















Oh it is hard work, isn't it Milo:


















Puppysitting my friends new 8week old Jack Russell:




































Zeusy with the baby:









Aww, what a nice picture:


----------



## slakey (May 9, 2009)

Video of Milo yawning:


http://s176.photobucket.com/albums/w167/shox0207/Milo/?action=view&current=IMG_0103.flv


----------



## mitch4 (Oct 31, 2009)

such lovely dogs


----------



## slakey (May 9, 2009)

Thanks 

Just need a video of Milo flopping off the sofa now.


----------



## sarahberra (Jun 26, 2009)

Very sweet photos. They look like they really love each other.


----------



## slakey (May 9, 2009)

Thanks, yeah they're really good with eachother, glad it worked out.


----------



## slakey (May 9, 2009)

New pictures taken with the new camera.
































































Not the boys but still some good pictures:





































Sorry for so many pictures.


----------



## Bratpack (Jan 27, 2010)

Just looked through the whole thread. You take great photos and your boys are *gorgeous*! Love the ones with the JRT pup too - so sweet!


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

great pictures there and ur dogs are really stunning :thumbup:


----------



## lifeizsweet (Jun 7, 2009)

Great photos! He's grown so much!


----------



## slakey (May 9, 2009)

Cheers all.

Yup and my mum and her friend think he's still got some growing to do, as his head has only really just started to break, and his paws are still fairly big :|

Think I've got a big Labrador on my hands 

Saw someone today who wants to mate their 5 year old Labrador Retriever with Milo too.
Unsure what to do... I'm looking more towards "no" because my Mum thinks that'll make the two boys fall out, as Zeus has been castrated and Milo has yet to be... So if Milo mates *obviously Zeus wouldn't be anywhere near* he might be more dominant?

Unsure can someone clear things up for me?


----------



## mezzer (Oct 6, 2009)

_absolutely gorgeous......._


----------



## slbrown2108 (Sep 15, 2009)

absolutely cute dogs can i steal them lol maisie needs more friends lol


----------



## GSDlover4ever (Feb 21, 2009)

they are both lovely


----------



## mezzer (Oct 6, 2009)

_Fantastic photos and beautiful dogs......very ahhhhhh factor_


----------



## slakey (May 9, 2009)

Milo wanting to go out for a walk:
YouTube - Milo wants a walk


----------



## Starlite (Sep 9, 2009)

gorjus :001_tt1:


----------



## slakey (May 9, 2009)

None of my other dogs have made so much noise like Milo, also he is the first dog we've owned that yawns lol, the others have but no sound has come out like Milo's yawns.

He really is a funny boy.


----------

